# Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

Servus!

Ich habe versucht das regelmäßige Nachfüllen von Wasser meines Teichs zu automatisieren mit Hilfe einer mechanischen Zeitschaltuhr.
Da ich zufällig noch eine im Keller hatte, wollte ich diese für diesen Zweck einsetzen.

Technische Daten:
Mechanische Zeitschaltuhr für Außenbetrieb
- 24 Stunden Scheibe
- Spritzwasserschutz IP44
- Schutzklasse 1
- Mit Schutzabdeckung
- Steckdose mit Kindersicherung
- Kürzeste Schaltzeit 15 Minuten
- Max. Schaltleistung 3500 W
- Schaltlast 16 A (Ohmsche Last) 2 A (induktive Last)
- Netzunterbrechung: Mikrounterbrechung
- 36 Monate Garantie

Bisher habe ich meine Brunnen-Saugpumpe mit Hilfe meiner Funksteuerung ein- und ausgeschaltet, bzw. die Außensteckdose für die Wasserpumpe.
Die Zeitschaltuhr hatte ich auf Morgens 08:00 Uhr und Abends für 21:00 Uhr auf das kürzeste Schaltintervall eingestellt, also max. 15 Minuten.
Am ersten Tag funktionierte es auch, die Pumpe sprang am Abend an der programmierten Zeit an und nach 15 Minuten wieder aus.
Leider nicht mehr am nächsten Tag, warum auch immer? 
Ich hatte schon die Steckdose überprüft in der die Zeitschaltuhr steckt, im Keller die Sicherungen gecheckt, und auch den Funkschalter für die Steuerung der Außensteckdosen.
Auch die Gartenpumpe läuft einwandfrei wenn ich sie unter Strom setze.
Es scheint aber alles OK zu sein, keine Ahnung was der Grund für das Problem und der Fehlfunktion ist.
Irgendwie bin ich jetzt ratlos, hat Jemand einen Tipp wo der Fehler liegen könnte?
Oder habt Ihr eine bessere Lösung für mich?

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Carlo (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Hallo Marc,

vermutlich hat das Relais in der Uhr das Zeitliche gesegnet.

Die Pumpe war vermutlich zu groß....bzw. der Strom

Ohmsche Lasten: El. Heizungen, Konventionelle Gluehlampe etc.>>>16Ampere

Induktive Lasten: Motoren, Vorschaltgeraete, Transformatoren>>>2Ampere

Wenn du einer induktiven Last den Strom abdrehst, bricht das Magnetfeld zusammen und eine Induktionsspannung entgegengesetzter Polarität entsteht. Dadurch entsteht ein Lichtbogen am Kontakt, der den Verschleiß der Kontakte erhöht.

Also....Uhr kaputt oder doch nur falsch eingestellt?


Gruß
Carlo


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*



Carlo schrieb:


> vermutlich hat das Relais in der Uhr das Zeitliche gesegnet.
> Die Pumpe war vermutlich zu groß....bzw. der Strom
> Also....Uhr kaputt oder doch nur falsch eingestellt?


Also in der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch was von der Steuerung einer Gartenteichpumpe. 
Ich teste die Zeitschaltuhr gerade auf Funktion, dass Ding steht im Wohnzimmer mit angeschlossenen Wasserkocher, und ich warte auf den Schaltimpuls...


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich jetzt ratlos, hat Jemand einen Tipp wo der Fehler liegen könnte?


Hallo Marc,

nimm einfach den Funkfernschalter (Empfänger) von deiner Schaltuhr weg. Denn, wenn dieser über die Schaltuhr einmal ausgeschaltet ist, mußt du ihn erst wieder über deinen Funksender aktivieren.

Und den anderen Hinweis den du schon erhalten hast, vergiss erst mal wieder.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*



lollo schrieb:


> nimm einfach den Funkfernschalter (Empfänger) vor deiner Schaltuhr weg. Denn, wenn dieser über die Schaltuhr einmal ausgeschaltet ist, mußt du ihn erst wieder über deinen Funksender aktivieren.


Ich wollte die Außensteckdose testweise vorläufig unter Spannung lassen, so das ich es nicht vergesse die Steckdose mittels Fernbedienung unter Spannung zu setzen.

Habe die Zeitschaltuhr nun getestet, der Wasserkocher ist zum eingestellten Zeitpunkt eingeschaltet worden.

Mal eine Frage zum besseren Verständnis:

Wiederholen sich die einmal eingestellten/programmierten Schaltzeiten bei einer mechanischen Zeitschaltuhr täglich automatisch, oder muss ich das nach einem Durchlauf der 24-Stunden-Scheibe jedes mal wieder neu aktivieren? 
Dann brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern warum das nicht so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Leider steht darüber nichts in der Bedienungsanleitung der Zeitschaltuhr.


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Hallo Marc,


CityCobra schrieb:


> Wiederholen sich die einmal eingestellten/programmierten Schaltzeiten bei einer mechanischen Zeitschaltuhr täglich automatisch,


JA, solange du die Schaltuhr nicht von der Spannung trennst, und sie weiter laufen kann.
ABER, wenn du sie über deinen Funkschalter trennst, dann nicht mehr, oder nur dann wieder, wenn sie wieder Spannung bekommt, aber dann läuft sie nicht mehr Realzeit.

Mach mal ein Bild von der Uhr, und deinem Funkempfänger.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*



lollo schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild von der Uhr, und deinem Funkempfänger.



*Zeitschaltuhr *(ALDI):

http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/Zeitschaltuhren-Sortiment-88856/

(Links auf dem Bild)

*Conrad Funk-Aufputzschalter FS20 AS4* 
Schaltleistung max. 3680 VA
Best.-Nr.: 623009 - 62

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/623009/


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Ich sehe gerade in der Bedienungsanleitung des Funkschalters das dieser ja auch zusätzlich über die Möglichkeit einer Timer-Programmierung verfügt. 

http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...23009-an-04-de-AUFPUTZSCHALTER_FS20_AS4_2.pdf

Schade nur das dieser nicht über eine zeitgesteuerte Programmierung verfügt, wenn ich die BA richtig interpretiere, lässt sich nur die Zeit bis zum Ausschalten des Kanals einstellen.
Beispiel: Nach dem aktivieren eines Kanals via Fernbedienung schaltet sich die Außensteckdose bzw. der Funkschalter nach einer Zeitspanne x automatisch ab.
Da ich aber zuvor den Auslösebefehl selbst geben muss, ersetzt mir das keine Zeitschaltuhr.


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Hallo Marc,

zur Zeitschaltuhr, wie schon erwähnt, IMMER unter Spannung lassen, und der eingestellte Schaltintervall kommt täglich wieder.

Zum Funkschalter, diesen kenne ich nicht, kann also zu dessen Funktion auch nichts sagen.

Ich persönliche benutze Funkfernschalter die direkt in die Steckdose adaptiert werden, und diese sind nach einer Spannungsfreiheit dann abgeschaltet, und müssen erst wieder über den Sender eingeschaltet werden. (Sicherheitsfunktion)


_Ha, da waren wir beide gleich schnell.
Wenn ich das so lese, sehe ich das auch so wie du._


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> zur Zeitschaltuhr, wie schon erwähnt, IMMER unter Spannung lassen, und der eingestellte Schaltintervall kommt täglich wieder.


OK, vielen Dank für die Info! 
Ich werde es dann halt noch einmal testen, bin gespannt ob es nun funktioniert...


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Update:
Die Zeitschaltuhr hat zwar die Pumpe aktiviert, allerdings lief diese nur ein paar Sekunden, dann war Schicht im Schacht. 
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass die Stromaufnahme der Pumpe zu hoch für die Zeitschaltuhr ist, oder was könnte sonst die Ursache sein? 
Falls es weiter hilft - Ich habe folgende Pumpe im Einsatz:

*AL-KO JET F 1000 *


----------



## lollo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Hallo,


CityCobra schrieb:


> Also gehe ich davon aus, dass die Stromaufnahme der Pumpe zu hoch für die Zeitschaltuhr ist,


nein nein, deine Schaltuhr verträgt schon eine Leistung von 3500 Watt, oder 16 Ampere, die Pumpe hat nur 1000 Watt.

Woher bezieht die Pumpe das Wasser, vielleicht hat der Trockenlaufschutz angesprochen.

Die Schaltuhr hast du ja mit deinem Wasserkocher getestet und festgestellt das sie funktioniert.
Überprüfe einfach mal die Pumpe ohne Schaltuhr, ob diese dann Wasser bringt.


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2011)

lollo schrieb:


> Woher bezieht die Pumpe das Wasser, vielleicht hat der Trockenlaufschutz angesprochen.
> Überprüfe einfach mal die Pumpe ohne Schaltuhr, ob diese dann Wasser bringt.


Ohne Zeitschaltuhr funktioniert die Pumpe einwandfrei.
Diese läuft nach Betätigung der Fernbedienung normal an, und läuft auch durch solange bis ich diese per Funkbefehl wieder deaktiviere.
Wenn die Zeitschaltuhr stark genug ist von der Belastung, frage ich mich warum sich die Pumpe nach einigen Sekunden wieder abschaltet?
Ich kriege so langsam eine Krise, liebe Technik wenn sie funktioniert, aber hier ist irgendwo der Wurm drin.


----------



## Nori (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

@ CityCobra:
Manche Zeitschaltuhren haben mit Pumpen ihre Probleme - auch wenn die Pumpe im Betrieb nur 1 KW braucht, so kann beim Anlaufen höhere Leistungen benötigt werden (induktive Lasten).
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass da mechanische Zeitschaltuhren zuverlässiger arbeiten und wenn es digitale sein sollen, dann welche, bei denen die Speichereinheit eine separate Stromversorgung hat (also welche mit Batterien).

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Hallo,


CityCobra schrieb:


> Ohne Zeitschaltuhr funktioniert die Pumpe einwandfrei.
> Diese läuft nach Betätigung der Fernbedienung normal an, und läuft auch durch solange bis ich diese per Funkbefehl wieder deaktiviere.


Das bedeutet also, dass du eine Steckdose die dann die Pumpe antreibt ebenfalls per Funkbefehl betätigst. Dazwischen steckts du nun die mechanische Zeitschaltuhr, ist das richtig gedacht von mir. Bedenke wenn du dann den Funksender wieder betätigt bleibt die Schaltuhr dann stehen.

Es ist immer schlecht von der Ferne aus eine genaue Diagnose zu erstellen wo nun der Fehler liegt, da man ja nicht die tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten kennt.
Haste keinen elektrischen Bekannten der da mal drüber schaut?



> @Nori,
> es handelt sich um eine mechanische Uhr, und bei 230 V/16A Wechselstrom Belastbarkeit wird der Anlaufstrom bei 1000 Watt nie so hoch sein das die Schaltuhr schrottet. (bei Fernostprodukten vielleicht möglich)


----------



## koifischfan (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatische Steuerung Teichwasser nachfüllen mit Zeitschaltuhr*

Ziehe doch mal deine Pumpe aus der Schaltuhr, stattdessen eine Steckerleiste. In diese steckst du die Pumpe und eine Lampe.
Ist nun die Lampe an, liegt es an der Pumpe. Ist sie aus, liegt es an deiner Konstruktion.

Zeichne deine zusammen geschalteten Geräte mal auf und stelle das Bild hier rein. So wird es viel verständlicher.


----------

